# Tried 4x's to upload photo to forum and 4x's I received this error message.



## nats1mom (Sep 27, 2016)

September 27, 2016, 11:21:48 AM 


canon rumors FORUM » 
Image & Video Galleries » 
Landscape 






An Error Has Occurred! 


:-\ I was able to upload photo(s) the other day without issue / without this error message; photos were within the maximum total size; maximum individual size. Thank you in advance any feedback suggestions you might have. 

_*Your attachment couldn't be saved. This might happen because it took too long to upload or the file is bigger than the server will allow.

Please consult your server administrator for more information.



Back
*_


----------

